# Circa 1950 Oriole Archer's Target Archery Collection For Sale



## BAjphorn36 (Jun 4, 2005)

I want to sell the following collection of circa 1950 Oriole Archer's Target Archery Equipment. Serious, interested parties please contact me via e-mail for additional information.

ITEM # 1.
Longbow 65.5" long straight limb, light & dark wood laminated, custom fitted string notch tips, white inlaid arrow side plate above hand grip, wrapped leather hand grip, clear finish, Markings on bow: ROURSVELLE ROHM, INC.
ROCO BOW
HAZEL CREST, ILL
RLY 30/27

ITEM # 2.
Longbow 72" long straight limb, estimated draw weight 30# to 40#, light & dark wood laminated, carved string notch tips, black inlaid arrow plate above hand grip, wrapped leather hand grip, markings on bow: [stamped small round circle with AB inside circle and an arrow going through the circle.


ITEM # 3.
Longbow 68" long straight limb longbow, estimated draw weight 30# to 40#, single solid wood non-laminated stave, carved string notch tips, no arrow side plate, straight unwrapped hand grip, dark finish, markings on bow: [two stamped bowers tiller proof marks on front of bow on upper half of hand grip], stamps are nickel size circles with horizontal line horizontally dissecting circle.

ITEM #4 
Longbow 66" long straight limb longbow, estimated draw weight 30# to 40# single wood non-laminated stave, carved string notch tips, no arrow side plate, straight wrapped leather hand grip, no markings on bow.


ITEM # 4.
Commercial grade luggage style arrow and accessory carrying case.
-case has brass locking latches and a leather luggage style handle.
-case measures 29.5" long, 10" wide and 4.5" high.
-case has a removable arrow holder rack for 24 arrows.
-case contains the following items:
=13 hand crested wood target arrows, feathers. fitted nocks, metal tips.
=11 hand crested aluminum arrows with feathers, fitted nocks & target tips.
*arrows are 26.5" OAL
=leather finger tab, fiinger shooting glove & lace on leather arm guard.
=assorted Flemish style bow strings
=homemade point of aim 90 meter aim sticks.
=Oriole Archers score cards signed & dated
=Ben Pearson Archery Score Cards signed & dated 6/29/50.
=wooden bow string serving bobbins.

ITEM # 5.
Custom made wood arrows and accessory cases:
-case has brass locking latches and brass handle.
-case measures 30" long, 11.5" wide and 6" high.
-case contains the following items:
-case has a removable arrow holder rack for 24 arrows.
-case contain the following items:
=cloth Oriole Archers patch attached to an elastic arm band. *Patch 
description: 
Oval shaped, 4" long & 3" high, orange background with a single black 
perimeter Line. Oriole Bird is sitting on an arrow, wings closed facing right [opposite from current logo]. "OA" in black is on patch above the bird and "1931" in black below the bird. "Baltimore" does not appear on this patch.
=Oriole Archers score cards, American Round, signed & dated 6/29/50.
=Oriole Bird figurine 2.5" high
=black & orange metal distance marker stake.
=9 crested footed wood target arrows feathers, fitted nocks & metal tips.
=13 aluminum crested target arrows w/feathers, fitted nocks & metal tips.
*arrows are 26.5" OAL.
=MsQUITTY Point of Aim Indicator Range Stick made by Hoyt Archery Co.,
Box 372, RT., Overland 14, Missouri, complete with printed instructions.
=leather belt style target quiver
=leather finger tab, finger shooting glove & lace on leather arm guard.
=old metal tape-on bow sight with wing nut adjustable pin.
=old white sailor style cloth hat, partially dry rotted.
=metal [stick in dirt] bow & arrow holder stand hand crested like arrows.
=braided loop, Flemish style bow strings.
=wooden spool of BARBOUR?S white Linen thread.
=wooden spool of CLARK?S Button & Carpet thread.
=loose white linen thread.
=INTERNATIONAL SAFETY RAZOR blue razor blades in two pack.
=MARYLAND MATCH CO. paper match pack.
=empty OLD SPICE BOX.
=empty HOLMSPRAY ATOMIZER BOX
*wood target arrows are individually labeled with owners name & address.

END



[email protected]


----------



## BAjphorn36 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Circa 1950 Oriole Archer's Target Archery Equipment Collection For Sale Or Trade*

I failed to state that I would also be willing to trade this collection.

Thanks
jphorn


----------



## BAjphorn36 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Circa 1950 Oriole Archer's Target Equipment Collection For Sale Or Trade*

In response to several e-mail requests as to the asking price of this collection, 
I am asking $425 plus the cost of shipping. 

I would also be willing to trade this collection for a new 2006 Hoyt GameMaster Recurve 45#.

Either way, the buyer would pay all shipping costs.

BAjphorn36


----------

